# In good company



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

My new car visiting one of his friends over the weekend 

Bone stock BNR34 V-Spec and an NSX-R - not a sight you see very often.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice they look great in black enjoy:thumbsup:


----------



## KING (Jul 10, 2002)

Bro congratulations on the purchase you got there in the end***128526; That's immaculate.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Looking awesome bro. Well done


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

You know my thoughts already baiya.. Tremendous. Can't wait to see her in the flesh!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks guys ***55357;***56397;***55356;***57341;


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Chou said:


> *My new car visiting one of his friends over the weekend *


Why no pics with the R33?!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

K66 SKY said:


> Why no pics with the R33?!


Lol that was a customers car - be a bit weird to take pics with it without the owners permission


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

K66 SKY said:


> Why no pics with the R33?!


Cos they are shit. opcorn:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Mashallah car looks good. Glad to see your finally in an R34 after a few years. This the first one you driven since I came round in that Bayside Blue one a few years back?
Either way, car looks good!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> Mashallah car looks good. Glad to see your finally in an R34 after a few years. This the first one you driven since I came round in that Bayside Blue one a few years back?
> Either way, car looks good!


Yep not my main chick, so it took a while :chuckle:

I'll be going to town with this one, so watch this space


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Your getting a call when I'm in the area next lol. Your 34 is making me want one again


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Beautiful R34! Looks really nice finished in black also love the NSX! 

That's a familiar R33 GTR in the back !


----------



## MattSky (Jan 15, 2016)

BigBen said:


> Cos they are shit. opcorn:


I was about to ask what about the white R33 in the background!!

Nice shots of some awesome cars :bowdown1:

Still like the R33 though!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Cars getting fully undersealed currently - very neat job as requested 





These arrived also today ready to go onto the new wheels


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Double post


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Waisting no time
Love the tread pattern on those yokohama tyres


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Great car bro enjoy it!!!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

What product you using on the underside?


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

BigBen said:


> Cos they are shit. opcorn:



Shit eh!


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks awesome in black.

Every time I manage to convince myself I don't want/need/shouldn't get an R34, this sort of thing happens.... lol.

I remember seeing an NSX for £13k about 7 years ago (albeit an early one)... Thought to myself, nah I'll leave it, that's a lot of cash, pmsl. One of my more shortsighted moments. How much are they now? ££££££


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Jags said:


> What product you using on the underside?


Bilt hamber, Dynax ub and Hammerite waxoyl on inner arches



I.am.Sully said:


> Shit eh!


Epic car you are Sully!!



gtr_vspec said:


> Looks awesome in black.
> 
> Every time I manage to convince myself I don't want/need/shouldn't get an R34, this sort of thing happens.... lol.
> 
> I remember seeing an NSX for £13k about 7 years ago (albeit an early one)... Thought to myself, nah I'll leave it, that's a lot of cash, pmsl. One of my more shortsighted moments. How much are they now? ££££££


The red NSX-R cost over £120k!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Today's updates:

Tomei ExpremeTi Decat Pipe



Rays CE28 18x10.5J ET12 Yokohama AD08R 265/35/18


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Fully undersealed and a nice afternoon wash


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely jubbly.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Gloss black wheels will take some cleaning! They look great BTW but I found they look instantly dirty the first time you brake


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

matt j said:


> Gloss black wheels will take some cleaning! They look great BTW but I found they look instantly dirty the first time you brake


Yep been there, bought the t-shirt....but I still love the black on black look lol


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Love a set of CE28's Looks Great Chou


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Another CE28 admirer checking in. This car looks absolutely amazing. Mashallah.


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Kadir said:


> Another CE28 admirer checking in. This car looks absolutely amazing. Mashallah.


They need to start making them again in 19's


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

What exhaust did you go for in the end?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^HKS Turbo catback.


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Love it!!!! That is Kadir spec right thur!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

K-Spec yo!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

or maybe K-Sport. :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

V-SpecII said:


> or maybe K-Sport. :chuckle:


No. K1. :chuckle:


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Black looks so sleak:smokin:


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Kadir said:


> No. K1. :chuckle:


Post this in the R1 thread.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

V-SpecII said:


> Post this in the R1 thread.


No way. I will get into trouble!!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the comments! 

Think the car has settled more, a tad too low for my liking so will raise it up by 5mm

Not sure whether 18's are too small for the beast..


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Chou said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> 
> Think the car has settled more, a tad too low for my liking so will raise it up by 5mm
> 
> Not sure whether 18's are too small for the beast..


18's look great. Im sure 19's inmo would look even more awesome.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looking great the new wheels suit the car perfectly!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

samgtr said:


> 18's look great. Im sure 19's inmo would look even more awesome.


The car seems to swallow up the 18's, almost look like 17's haha


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Chou said:


> The car seems to swallow up the 18's, almost look like 17's haha




They still look stunning above, get another set, keep these for winter or track (any excuse for new wheels):runaway:


Sam


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Some pics of the suspension and exhaust - love a bit of unboxing!

HKS Hipermax IV GT







HKS Super Turbo


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

samgtr said:


> They still look stunning above, get another set, keep these for winter or track (any excuse for new wheels):runaway:
> 
> 
> Sam


LOL I'm not made of money :runaway:

Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Chou said:


> LOL I'm not made of money :runaway:
> 
> Thank you for your kind comments


Lol bro sell the M4 to fund the project.. Its the right thing to do.. :chuckle:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

samgtr said:


> Lol bro sell the M4 to fund the project.. Its the right thing to do.. :chuckle:


Not gonna lie the thought has crossed my mind, but I can't let it go :chuckle:

Z-Tune parts are ever so tempting though


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Chou said:


> LOL I'm not made of money :runaway:
> 
> Thank you for your kind comments


If your not made of money but looking to Z-Tune, then Terry at F1 carbon is the man to sort you out.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

V-SpecII said:


> If your not made of money but looking to Z-Tune, then Terry at F1 carbon is the man to sort you out.


Want to stick with Genuine ***128077;***127997;


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

I knew that was coming... but its the Next best thing if your on a budget. 

IMHO it is the best thing, practically OEM and doesn't cost the earth.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

V-SpecII said:


> I knew that was coming... but its the Next best thing if your on a budget.
> 
> IMHO it is the best thing, practically OEM and doesn't cost the earth.


I'm a bit nervous when it comes to the front end as really needs to be spot re panel gaps for it to truly work 

F1 is great value for money though


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

I am picky like that to hence why I didn't just buy off any other companies, there's a reason why I got the guys at F1 work their magic and make us perfect bumpers then set up a group buy with over 20 members on here last year. 

Check out Baz's R34 thread, he seems to have driven through F1's workshop.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

V-SpecII said:


> I am picky like that to hence why I didn't just buy off any other companies, there's a reason why I got the guys at F1 work their magic and make us perfect bumpers then set up a group buy with over 20 members on here last year.
> 
> Check out Baz's R34 thread, he seems to have driven through F1's workshop.


Any pics of yours with the bits on?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

If I had I would have posted them, hence why pointing you to Baz.

Here was the group buy, if I am honest it was quite an entertaining thread (well for a Group buy at least). :smokin:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/351985-r34-skyline-gtr-nismo-z-tune-bumper-250-group-buy-f1-carbon.html


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Just remember review of suspension needed.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> Just remember review of suspension needed.


Will do Toni once I've run them enough for a meaningful review


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Nice updates! Have you started a build thread or you going to use this as your build thread? Love the black on black look! Serious stealth! You should follow the same colour code in the engine bay and have everything black!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm going to raise the car, it's a bit too low at the moment 

Can anyone recommend what ride height the Z-Tune sits at?


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Chou said:


> I'm going to raise the car, it's a bit too low at the moment
> 
> Can anyone recommend what ride height the Z-Tune sits at?



This information any good? Taken from Nismo website..


Damping force adjustable (3-stages), vehicle height adjustment (based on SACHS product)

Spring constant 
Front: 137N / mm (14kg.f / mm)
Rear: 137N / mm (14kg.f / mm)

Suspension link 
Size changing part for changing geometry

Suspension bushing 
Increased rubber hardness and reduced friction


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> This information any good? Taken from Nismo website..
> 
> 
> Damping force adjustable (3-stages), vehicle height adjustment (based on SACHS product)
> ...


Useful K1-Spec information there!

No height measurements unfortunately though?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

G3 Twins

Word of note: 

Do not EVER take pictures of your car with Kadir as you will end up feeling shit.


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Both cars looking good 

Sent from my SM-G901F using Tapatalk


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Both cars look stunning! Love the stealthy look on your BNR34!


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Both look stunning


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Chou said:


> G3 Twins
> 
> Word of note:
> 
> Do not EVER take pictures of your car with Kadir as you will end up feeling


Not only that... but 2k outa pocket for that inch.... :chuckle:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/467689-19-wheels-wanted.html


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

V-SpecII said:


> Not only that... but 2k outa pocket for that inch.... :chuckle:
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/467689-19-wheels-wanted.html


Only £2k?!

Z-Tune bumper, wings and bonnet all on the list too now

Expensive being Kadir's friend


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Chou said:


> Expensive being Kadir's friend


Haha Not necessarily so...



Chou said:


> Z-Tune bumper, wings and bonnet all on the list too now


Can all be had... in your own words (kind of). :chuckle:



Chou said:


> For *New* Z-Tune kit, they are *not* too rich for me


You already know how so won't repeat myself. :wavey:

Oh and beside Kadir doenst have the wings.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Your car looks superb in the flesh. Sounds lovely too. And fantastic road presence. Love it!!


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Kadir said:


> Your car looks superb in the flesh. Sounds lovely too. And fantastic road presence. Love it!!





Chou said:


> *You take mine and I'll take yours.*


Problem Solved. :wavey:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Wondering if anyone can shed any light..

I have the Japanese sat nav option in my car so looks like this:










What I want is to fit a double din and move the climate control unit up just below the central air vents

Like so..










Did Nissan produce two types climate control unit? Seems odd as they are 99% same


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Parts ordered this morning:

Nismo Combination Meter Guage Cluster BNR34 Black
Nismo Fender Cover Set BNR34
Nismo S-Tune Aero Body Kit - Rear Side Under Spoiler Set Skyline BNR34
Nismo S-Tune Aero Body Kit - Side Step Set Skyline BNR34
Nismo R34 GT-R Z-Tune Type Aero Parts - Front Bumper Spoiler Set


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Lovely parts u got there, will really transform the car!! Looking forward to see it all done


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Great choice. Looking forward to the result


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Look at you!! Will look superb once fitted!


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

looks like we going for the same look... but f1 carbon will have to be my first port of call


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Lovely parts u got there, will really transform the car!! Looking forward to see it all done


You were part of the inspiration :bowdown1:



samgtr said:


> Great choice. Looking forward to the result





Kadir said:


> Look at you!! Will look superb once fitted!


Thanks brothers

K-Bungle - if my car looks anything close to yours by the time I'm done with it, I'll be very happy!



Manzgtr said:


> looks like we going for the same look... but f1 carbon will have to be my first port of call


It's the only look to go for imo - good luck with your project mate


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks to Torque GT, these are on their way to me 

Volk Racing TE37SL Pressed Double Black 19x10.5 ET12

Same as these but silver sticker instead of red.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Chou said:


> Thanks to Torque GT, these are on their way to me
> 
> Volk Racing TE37SL Pressed Double Black 19x10.5 ET12
> 
> Same as these but silver sticker instead of red.


WOW
Gorgeous:clap:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome, awesome, awesome. This will be epic... :wavey:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Interested to see how these look, I made the mistake of ordering these +22 and whilst they fitted fine they sat too far in the arch.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

+12 they will look spot on perfection


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

ET12 with a 275/30 will be just right


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Can't find Pressed Double Black pics in this fitment, but this is what sold me


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> Interested to see how these look, I made the mistake of ordering these +22 and whilst they fitted fine they sat too far in the arch.


Toni; didn't you have the 18" versions?

Hope the other Tony doesn't mind, but his wheels I think are 10.5 (19") ET12..

PicsArt_05-11-08.09.16_zps2fxafea7.jpg Photo by antonisconstantinides | Photobucket


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes I did, but the offset was what my problem was!
I couldn't get them in +12 IIRC.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Chou said:


> Can't find Pressed Double Black pics in this fitment, but this is what sold me


Now we're talking! Don't let anyone tell you these wheels are "unfinished":chuckle:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Now we're talking! Don't let anyone tell you these wheels are "unfinished":chuckle:


Oh you missed it, the posts got deleted - TE37SL's were going for £2k a set apparently


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Chou said:


> Oh you missed it, the posts got deleted - TE37SL's were going for £2k a set apparently


Yup. I ordered 11 sets. :chuckle:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Now we're talking! Don't let anyone tell you these wheels are "unfinished":chuckle:




They have to be the best looking unfinished wheels I have ever seen in my entire life.

I want a set for 2k!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> They have to be the best looking unfinished wheels I have ever seen in my entire life.
> 
> I want a set for 2k!


We should get Matty to sort a group buy


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Chou said:


> We should get Matty to sort a group buy


Yes maybe we can get them down to 1.8k for 5 sets. :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You've really made me think I fancy 19s now! Dammit.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> You've really made me think I fancy 19s now! Dammit.


Do it Toni! 

I find the 18s a little too small aesthetically for the BNR34 personally

Would also mean you could raise your car slightly while filling the arches better too


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Now we're talking! Don't let anyone tell you these wheels are "unfinished":chuckle:


'unfinished'..?? Ahh phoey... Going to have my Rota wheels Engraved Yo!! opcorn:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Yup. I ordered 11 sets. :chuckle:


yes my post got deleted, i can ship them to the UK for that.

im not into posting up prices i cant deliver on.

whats the point on that.

we have various shipping methods and discounts with Rays.

up to you.

oh and by the way, when i did offer them for similar money people thought they were expensive.

up to you where you order from . SLs are cheaper than Nismo LMs due to that fact they are not from Nismo.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

matty32 said:


> yes my post got deleted, i can ship them to the UK for that.
> 
> im not into posting up prices i cant deliver on.
> 
> ...


So you can do new TE37SL in Pressed Double Black 19x10.5J ET12 delivered for £2,500? If you can, I have someone ready to purchase


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

V-SpecII said:


> 'unfinished'..?? Ahh phoey... Going to have my Rota wheels Engraved Yo!! opcorn:


:chuckle:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

I cant seem to see most of the pics. But all the best with this project! Looks and sounds awesome


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

A few bits I've been collecting

Nismo Combo Meter - Black
Nismo Racing Wheel Nut Set
Nismo Racing Radiator Cap
Rays Volk CE28 Sticker Set


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Go you bungle!!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice some nice bits there! I have the white faced nismo meter but I personally think the blacks much nicer:thumbsup:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

bluesky said:


> Very nice some nice bits there! I have the white faced nismo meter but I personally think the blacks much nicer:thumbsup:


It looks ace in the Clubman Race Spec


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Had a big box arrive this week 

More details after I open it properly


----------



## Vader.GTR (Aug 2, 2016)

Chou said:


> Had a big box arrive this week
> 
> More details after I open it properly


Hopfully all these new (Nismo) parts are fitted ready for Ace Cafe next week - looking forward to seeing a black R34 - best colour IMO

and Nicks too hopefully


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Vader.GTR said:


> Hopfully all these new (Nismo) parts are fitted ready for Ace Cafe next week - looking forward to seeing a black R34 - best colour IMO
> 
> and Nicks too hopefully


Won't make next week dude sadly


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

*Nismo Under Spoiler Rear*




























*Nismo Under Side Set*










*Nismo Fender Cover Set*





































*Nismo Z-Tune Bumper*




























*Various Nismo Authenticity Certifacation*


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely jubbly.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Lovely jubbly.


Ready to rock n roll


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Let the fun begin


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Sneaky peak


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

More more....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

dude, what bodyshop did you use?


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> dude, what bodyshop did you use?


an expensive one!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

samgtr said:


> More more....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ask and you shall receive  lol


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Chou said:


> an expensive one!


whassap me the details dude


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Lol such a tease. Looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

samgtr said:


> Lol such a tease. Looks great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't resist, sorry


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Yes yes. Dont worry; Im coming with a black 34GTR too.


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Yes yes. Dont worry; Im coming with a black 34GTR too.


Another :smokin:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Looking ace bro. 

Look similar to a car I know.

:chuckle:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> Looking ace bro.
> 
> Look similar to a car I know.
> 
> :chuckle:


Haha, yes :flame:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Wheels look great


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Beautiful matey!!!


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

One word ' Cracking ' :thumbsup:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice, are you going for ztune front wings?


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

nice... i thought u bought omori lmgt 4 for your r34??


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> Wheels look great


Thanks bro, got new ones on their way


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

bhp said:


> Very nice, are you going for ztune front wings?


Thanks! Yes, most likely once I figure out how to buy an R-Tune bonnet :flame:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Manzgtr said:


> nice... i thought u bought omori lmgt 4 for your r34??


Ended up ordering a set of TE37SL's..thanks


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Updates: 

Firstly a wash


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

These arrived


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Very nice bro cant wait to see them on the car!!!!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Wheels supplied by Torque GT - highly recommend, great service!

Clocks fitted 



















Ceramic coated the wheel nuts


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

All systems are go!!


----------



## bigkeeko (Nov 27, 2012)

Fair play Faz. You don't muck about. :bowdown1:


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Car is back from all the parts fitted and painted, with the new wheels mounted

Also treated to 2 weeks of detailing 

Dream come true for me to own this car looking the way it does - never thought it would happen, so very happy with the results!





































I'm waiting on the rest of the pics


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Mashallah. Very nice. The CE28s; oooft..


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow
A Great transformation


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> Mashallah. Very nice. The CE28s; oooft..





samgtr said:


> Wow
> A Great transformation


Thank you brothers :thumbsup:


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow what a difference fm the day you got it, well done matey, looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## R32 (Apr 2, 2006)

configurancio wheel doubting that I like more. But very nice this unit 34


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Got some more through


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)




----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Flawless.


----------



## Manzgtr (Jan 11, 2012)

did you not order genuine nismo z tune fenders for her?


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Looks great:bowdown1:
Masha-allah

The cars literally begging for the z tune bonnet:chuckle:



And wings.....:chuckle:


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Car is looking sexual!!!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Te37s looking good!


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Contemplating selling up - £50k no offers

PM me if interested.


----------

